
Thoughts on React license by an IP Attorney - MVorlm
https://medium.com/@dwalsh.sdlr/react-facebook-and-the-revokable-patent-license-why-its-a-paper-25c40c50b562
======
kronos29296
Thanks for explaining the License. Though this needs more attention.

------
hayden592
Thanks for writing. I enjoyed your post.

